# Lipstick shades for OLIVE/ WARM skintone?



## LAMALA (Mar 6, 2012)

hey guys!

  	i need some suggestions on lipstick shades  that  looks good on warm/olive skinned people..


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dark red, Neutral(Nude), Peach, but I would definitely use some darker shades


----------



## SarcasticMom (Apr 11, 2012)

Can you give me some foundation shades for reference? In MAC I am an NC40, and I am a lipstick fiend, kind of picky though. I have a collection of  lipstick and gloss from different  brands like Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, Chanel, Dior and I have a few MAC, and other misc stuff  I could give you a list of what I use....


----------

